# Few queries...



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi friends , I have just started using Linux (FC5).

I was wondering if hibernate(as in windows) is possible  in linux also???

Also , is there any way by which we can access linux partition in windows????


----------



## JGuru (Oct 1, 2006)

@Phenom, If you want to access Linux partition from Windows O.S , use *Explore2fs*.
 Using *Explore2fs*, you can access (read) any Linux ext2 & ext3 filesystems.
 Download it from here
 Yes, hibernating is possible in Linux. I haven't tried it myself.


----------



## mediator (Oct 2, 2006)

^^Right! Have fun with FC5, de best!


----------



## mehulved (Oct 2, 2006)

Phenom but what is your partition type? Is it ext3?


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 2, 2006)

This site has a software which may help u out.
*atrpms.net/dist/fc5/hibernate-suspend2/hibernate-suspend2-1.93-0cubbi1.noarch.rpm.html


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 2, 2006)

Yes i have ext3


----------



## JGuru (Oct 2, 2006)

@Phenom, then you can download & install *Explore2fs*. It can access the Ext3
 filesystem.It's pretty similar to Explorer. It's also very easy to use.
 The link provided by @Tech Geek, *hibernate-suspend2*, will do the job of
 hibernation. After installing the package, open the Terminal Window & type:
 $ *hibernate -h*
  It will display the options available. Also you need to modify the file '/etc/hibernate/hibernate.conf'
 $ su -
 (Enter root password)
 # gedit /etc/hibernate/hibernate.conf
  Make the changes in the file & as per the output of the command 'hibernate -h'


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 2, 2006)

i dont think we need a special config to hibernate.
just go to the logout screen & choose hibernate


----------



## mehulved (Oct 2, 2006)

Well atleast Ubuntu has hibernate option that I can see. Never used it though. Nither have I used it in Windows .


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 3, 2006)

^^^^
ya its no use for u, and also there no use of shutdown command for u, as u never shutdown the pc


----------



## nishant_nms (Oct 3, 2006)

I had used ubuntu Hibernate option. But it has got a problem.
When I hibernate then the display goes off for some time and then comes back but when I hibernate it again then it hibernates sucessfully


----------



## mehulved (Oct 3, 2006)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> ^^^^
> ya its no use for u, and also there no use of shutdown command for u, as u never shutdown the pc


Yeah only button useful to me is Reboot, since I need it to go from Ubuntu to SLED and vice versa or maybe boot some live CD's in between.
In fact the shutdown button on my PC, funnily enough cos that's the most unused part of my PC, isn't working since feb. Just have some wires connected externally in case I need to power on my PC after a power cut.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 3, 2006)

^^^
u have suse also??


----------



## JGuru (Oct 3, 2006)

@Gary, @Mehul has installed SLED (Suse Linux Enterprise Desktop) 10  with Ubuntu.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 4, 2006)

^^^
me too ordered it but did'nt recieved it so i am downloading all 5 cd's now.
will give it a try


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 4, 2006)

is  there any way that all partitions get automounted every time I start my pc instead of manually maountin them one by one.


----------



## mehulved (Oct 4, 2006)

add them to fstab. Now this can be found in this forum. Has been answered many times.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi friends , 
I m using FC5 and I always use root account.
In this whenever I try to search it says Beagle cannot run as root.
what to do??
Please dont say use another account.
i want search to be enabled in root account.


----------



## mediator (Oct 21, 2006)

OMG, U use root account?? There are a lotta apps that say that they cannot be run as root becoz of security reasons! Sorry, but U have to switch to normal account. Neways why do use root account neways?? All the activites can be done from normal account too! Start using normal account please, if any probs u face then bring em here!

I'm on Fc5 too, but I never used root except for installing softwares and other little things!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 21, 2006)

I have always used admin account in windows , hence I wanted to use root coz I dont want any restrictions while using the system and want full control over the system.
BTW , whats so wrong about using root???? How is security affected when we use root account???
Please give  more details.
Also can we do anything in normal user account( except installing softwares , etc. as u said ) ???


----------



## mediator (Oct 21, 2006)

Well there are a lotta dangers involved in using root! The best and simplest given was by @mehul. Check the link! Sometimes in ur grumpy mood u start to fiddle around with system when u dont have nothing else to do. Then u start comparing the disk space available and then start to delete the things u dont know about and u think of them as useless. I hope u got mah point. Thats a very common case with windows users!  To know further I guess little googling will be good for ya!


----------



## JGuru (Oct 21, 2006)

@Phenom, You must use a normal account for login. Only for installing applications
 & running some System administration commands use ( su -  from the Terminal Window)
Remember logging in as root comes with a heavy price. If you screw up something. 
It's too dangerous, you should understand the risks involved. Linux O.S will become unstable & unusable!!
So better use a normal user account from now on.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanx mediator and JGURU.
From now on , I will use normal account only.


----------



## mehulved (Oct 21, 2006)

And you also consider the slim evet of getting infected by a root kit. If that happens to a root user, there is nothing else you can do but format the whole partition(s) on which that distro is installed. Rootkits are almost impossible to remove AFAIK.
So, if you don't have root privilege on your user account, a root kit cannot go beyond your home directory. Also check if 
	
	



```
sudo -s -H
```
 leads you into root console without prompting for password. That is another hazard. If your account is compromised, then logging in as a root will be a piece of cake then.
In short, if you have root permissions, your whole system is exposed to malicious activities. But, if any other user account is compromised then it's not too likely to compromise the whole system, just your account.
I am not so good at the security aspect. Maybe others can shed more light on more issues with using root.
Another thing is some sites are wary of users browsing the net as root cos root has unlimited powers and a expert user can do a lot of damage to the host if he intends to.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 21, 2006)

But tech ur future,see sudo -S -H isnt easliy comprimising as /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow are not accessible for any hackers via sudo because it's permissions prevent it from writing,execution etc afaik.


```
prakash@etch:~$ ll /etc/passwd
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1118 Sep 26 07:36 /etc/passwd
prakash@etch:~$ ll /etc/shadow
-rw-r----- 1 root shadow 754 Sep 26 07:36 /etc/shadow
```
even ubuntu distributions uses sudo as default.


----------



## GNUrag (Oct 21, 2006)

```
$ ls -l `which sudo`
-rw[b]s[/b]r-xr-x  1 root root 98488 Mar 21  2006 /usr/bin/sudo*
```

prakash, sudo binary is SETUID root. It can do whatever a root user can do, even when a normal user executes it.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 22, 2006)

I tried using normal account but I m unable to use net in it , the command  /sbin/ifup ppp0

gives message permission denied.

what to do?????
I can use net in root and also in normal user but using su - 

please tell.


----------



## mediator (Oct 22, 2006)

Yea the services/daemons/ethernets etc can be started only by root. U can enable any service to start automatically at startup or manually like in ur case. Neways there is an option available in Fc5 (in preferences i think) and in knoppix so that normal users can also start/stop these things.
Its Been a long time since I explored Fedora's settings. I'll tell ya when I'll explore it again! Neways u keep trying, n tell if u find the settings box!


----------



## praka123 (Oct 22, 2006)

check ur member groups using "groups"  command.for using net as local user perhaps u be  under the "dip" group.add dip as ur secondary group.yes it is tried on debian etch


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 28, 2006)

hey guys , when I use my normal account in FC5 , I only have r_x permissions on my Vfat partitions , I cant write anything.
how to solve this problem???
also , there is a virus in my XP windows C:\documents and settings\....
I tried login to linux as root and try delete that file but it shows locked and is not being deleted. what is the solution??? is there any file unlocker for linux also????


----------



## mediator (Oct 28, 2006)

NO thats not a problem. All u need is to give write permission to windows partitions! Here follow this *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=323902&postcount=2
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38660&highlight=partition

But I advice not to give write permission to C: drive, let it be read,execute only! One wrong step can erase ur whole Xp drive from normal users mode!


----------

